# Query on Purchase of An Post Saving Certificates



## InfoSeeker (12 Nov 2009)

I purchased Saving Certificates recently for my son (<7yrs) & provided the necessary documents of identity.

I plan to purchase several more 'certs' in the coming years & was wondering if you have to provide all this documentation each time you want to purchase saving certificates?

I have read the statutory instrument (http://www.anpost.ie/NR/rdonlyres/F...06CB53/0/SavingCertificates17thissuerules.pdf) on this but it is not clear to me how this works in practice.


----------



## ballybrone (12 Nov 2009)

No you wont need to provide proof of Identity documentation each time you want to buy a new savings certificate ,but you will have to fill out the application form each time and just note on it the number of the first savings certificate that you bought for your son .They will then know from this that they have all info on file .I have done this for my sons I needed all documents to open the first one and after that provide the number of the first certificate I bought for each of them on the new application forms .


----------



## InfoSeeker (12 Nov 2009)

Thanks for that ballybrone


----------



## TonyBoy (12 Nov 2009)

It can depend on the Post Office Staff you meet. I have a large sum invested, joint account, get Bonds every couple of months. There are two Post Office's I can go to - one in local town and one six miles away - my Post Office will look for the full identity -Passports, Bills ect each time and the other Post Office will go on numbers of other bonds I have. I am phoning Head Office for the past number of months and they tell me to get that Post Office to phone them to get my information and they refuse to do it. I had bother on a number of occasions.  The teller will say to the other teller "This could be Money Laundering" while a full Post Office look on. I have told head Office I want to withdraw all my money unless they sort it out. 
Good luck with your Bonds.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Nov 2009)

Id like to add another query to the original query here, I just downloaded the application form for the An Post savings certificates and am just wondering on a practical note - do you physically get certificates, are they posted out to you and if you want to cash them in how is it done?


----------



## ClickityClic (12 Nov 2009)

Yes, you get a lovely green certificate in the post approx 3 weeks after your investment. When you want to cash them in be careful of the time, meaning that interest is calculated every six months, so if you cash them after 5 months, you'll get no interest.  If you cash them after 11 months, you only get the 6 month interest. Hope this is clear.  Otherwise they are quite easy to cash in.


----------

